

Totally integrated corporate-state repression of dissent - lifeguard
http://s3.amazonaws.com/dk-production/images/14030/large/OccupySniperPlan.PNG?1356861369

======
lifeguard
" a new twist: the merger of the private sector, DHS and the FBI means that
any of us can become WikiLeaks, a point that Julian Assange was trying to make
in explaining the argument behind his recent book. The fusion of the tracking
of money and the suppression of dissent means that a huge area of
vulnerability in civil society – people's income streams and financial records
– is now firmly in the hands of the banks, which are, in turn, now in the
business of tracking your dissent."

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/dec/29/fbi-
coor...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/dec/29/fbi-coordinated-
crackdown-occupy)

------
greenyoda
Link to original article, which contains the (heavily redacted) FBI documents:

<http://www.justiceonline.org/commentary/fbi-files-ows.html>

